# Suicidal Shrimp?!



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my shirmp keeps jumping up and getting stuck on the side of the tank above the water.
Whats he doing? Can I prevent this? I cant sit all day to make sure he doesnt dry up >.<
I dont wanna wake up or come come from school and theres a dried up shrimp on the side of my tank.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I just raised the water level.
Has anyone had this happen with their shrimp? 
And what the heck is he doing?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea why your shriimp would be doing this. I hope someone will come along who can answer your question.How many shrimp are in the tank?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, theres four. I didnt want 4 in one....but Tidus kept nipping and cornering the two in his so I moved them to Athenas. She doesnt mind them, they swim along together just fine except once she nipped at one.
I think I'll have to move the other two back to Tidu's tank soon, I just felt bad for them hudling in a corner.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You know how people say when putting new fish in a betta's tank, to remove the betta, then put the new fish in and then put the betta back? I wonder if that would work with Tidus. Take him out and put the shrimp back in and wait awhile and add him back in. I'm wondering if that would cut down on his aggression towards the shrimp. Just an idea.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah i thought that too, and they were in there about 30 minutes before he was. They were all happy swimming along the top and then PLOP comes in this uge betta flaring chasing them around.
I'll have to try it again probably this week


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help but I hope you can get the problem resolved.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks though!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

LOTS of hiding place helps a lot with shrimp. How big is the tank? Maybe Tidus just doesn't like to share. Maybe if you really like them, get a small tank just for them.

I tried ghost shrimp in my 16 gallon and they didn't make it. They might be jumping out because they're feeling hunted and harassed and they're trying to flee. I never saw mine try to jump out but I think I remember another member posting that they lost one that way.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, it could be that they're trying to escape from a terretorial betta. From the looks of your tank, I don't think 4 shrimp could fit in there comfortably.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh I tried to make a lot of hiding spaces. Rocks, a plant, a cave. they hide pretty well.

Yeah I didnt intend them to all be in that tank and I'll move them tomorrow.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I guess I only have to worry about 3 shrimp now. I got home and found the water was 69 degrees!! I have a heater in there! Ugh I guess its not working. 
Stupid hydor...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry about your heater!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too. Im sticking with my tetra heaters >.<


----------

